# A Poem by Someone who is Compassionate about Furries



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 7, 2008)

I found this guy who is a supporter of the furry fandom and he wrote a nice poem with furries in it.  It's titled "Song of Fry'Avun".

http://profrigeli.blogspot.com/2008/09/ive-been-busy.html


----------

